# Niels Gade



## Tchaikov6

I couldn't find a thread for this composer (perhaps there is one, I just didn't look hard enough), so I decided to start one. I was blown away when I heard this composer a couple days ago. His Violin Concerto, Echoes of Ossian, and Fourth, Seventh, and Eighth Symphonies were all amazing. What an underrated composer! Are there any other great Gade pieces I should listen to?


----------



## Pugg

He did appeared once in this thread as far as I can recall.

http://www.talkclassical.com/47825-best-g-composer.html?highlight=Niels+Gade


----------



## Tchaikov6

Less votes than Glass and Gluck?


----------



## Krummhorn

Niels Gade also composed for the organ:

Two works for organ on IMSLP

I have used the Three Pieces for Organ in my church as preludes.


----------



## Portamento

Who would've thought there'd be no guestbook for Gade but ones for a bucketload of composers far more obscure than him. 

I like Gade's symphonies quite a bit, particularly the 5th and 8th.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> Less votes than Glass and Gluck?


Figures speak for themself.


----------



## christomacin

A few baubles by Gade for piano. Not his greatest music and only done on MIDI, but there are some nice pictures of Gade's birthplace of Copenhagen.


----------



## Bulldog

Check out Elverskud, op. 30. It's for vocal soloists, chorus and orchestra. Easily my favorite Gade work.


----------



## Pugg

Niels Wilhelm Gade (22 February 1817 - 21 December 1890) was a Danish composer, conductor, violinist, organist and teacher. He is considered the most important Danish musician of his day. 
He would have been 101 .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> Check out Elverskud, op. 30. It's for vocal soloists, chorus and orchestra. Easily my favorite Gade work.


Bought a copy a couple months ago. Going to put it on the MP3 player for another listen in the next few days.


----------



## cougarjuno

I did buy a copy of Elverskud recently, it's a nice work. The violin concerto and violin sonatas are superb. I have several of the symphonies but haven't listened closely enough to gauge a favorite.


----------

